

Bruce Willis to fight Apple over ownership of his iTunes Library - wr1472
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/sep/03/bruce-willis-apple-itunes-library

======
kisamoto
Unfortunately a fake. I fell for the same thing earlier.

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/03/bruce-willis-itunes-
music-l...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/03/bruce-willis-itunes-music-
library/)

